# E7, E8, E9 A's and B's REAR end question



## formulabruce (Jul 23, 2013)

On the back end of an E7 or E8, or E9 a "thing" on top of the rear door ( vestibule) with holes in it is seen on many units, I once thought it was for lighting, but have never seen a light, Your thoughts?,These seem to be set over the door frame area.I am starting to bash a E8 into an E7... thanks, Bruce See picture below..
WEll, I see I cant do any HTML in here to a hosted site, so please click the link, thanks


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Bruce 

IIRC, they are "lifting eyes" or "lifting lugs" where an overhead shop crane can lift the body off the frame of the locomotive. Somewhere at the front of the unit is a corresponding pair. On some F units is was very obvious, on other units some sheet metal had to be removed to expose them. 

I found H0 detail parts that look like what you show by searching for "EMD lifting lug". 

Maybe a true diesel expert can jump in with more precise information


----------



## formulabruce (Jul 23, 2013)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 07 Feb 2014 07:26 PM 
Bruce 

IIRC, they are "lifting eyes" or "lifting lugs" where an overhead shop crane can lift the body off the frame of the locomotive. Somewhere at the front of the unit is a corresponding pair. On some F units is was very obvious, on other units some sheet metal fad to be removed to expose them. 

I found H0 detail parts that look like what you show by searching for "EMD lifting lug". 

Maybe a true diesel expert can jump in with more precise information 


Thanks, that makes alot of sense!! I know the front of the PRR units had lift lugs, but I wasnt sure about these, Thanks DR. Rivet
n Ps, it seems some E7's have them, and some dont....


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep Jim is right on with "Lift Lugs".

Here's a photo of nose lift lugs on a Santa Fe F7:










That's a very unique paint scheme too as it is the rare "passenger" Yellowbonnet. Another interesting note is that lift lugs were later add ons to Santa Fe F-Units.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jim, 
Not that I doubt you .... but I would query the "lifting of the body off the frame" part. 
I would think it was lifting the body off the trucks as most photos that I have seem to suggest the body and frame of most diesels were normally well joined together. 
Again, maybe a diesel person can tell us for sure. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 07 Feb 2014 10:07 PM 
but I would query the "lifting of the body off the frame" part. 

I always thought they were used to help re-rail locos. I kind of remember seeing a Santa Fe F unit being re-railed by two cranes via the lugs after a derailment...but can't remember exactly where I saw that photo.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Covered wagons had the body as a stressed member, hence the frame and carbody were an assembly. On many you can see angled frame braces through the grills along the top. Hood units are not a stressed member body, and can indeed be lifted off by an overhead crane. 
Hood units have no room to work inside, so the carbody must be able to be cleared away for heavy maintenance. 
Jonathan 
www.rctrains.com


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

As Jonathan says, this photo of an F unit shows how it is all joined together, and the 'next' photo shows the top body and roof half, that slides over the stressed bottom half. 
http://www.pbase.com/espeef5/image/54079890 
Note how the crane is lifting the unit, as this appears before they invented the lifting lugs. 
Maybe as Matt suggests, they were more for use on the road. 
Cheers, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't think the bodies of the cab units come apart. The roof is attached to the carbody trusses and the body panels are installed over the framing. I was a volunteer at Railroad Museum of Pa back in the late 80s when some of the side panels on the PRR E7 were replaced with temporary panels. I seem to remember one of them be a sheet of Homasote.

I was also inside the Reading FP7s while they were at the museum and have to say that there in not much room in there to work. If the prime mover or other major component had to come out the hatches in the roof were unbolted.


----------



## formulabruce (Jul 23, 2013)

Any ideas on the the light housing/light? Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

That's usually referred to as a backup light.


----------

